# Kampflamm™ visits: BRUGES, Belgium's medieval jewel



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Most of the pics are in black/white, because the weather sucked. I hope you'll still enjoy them though

















Location in Belgium










Belfry and Market Square




































































































The Begijnhofm, still used to house nuns




























Some other pics (in no particular order)










In the background you can see the modern Concertgebouw (Concert hall)































































































































































































































































































































































































































And, as an added bonus at no extra cost, here are a couple pics of the North Sea


----------



## Matthieu (Mar 7, 2004)

Lovely pics


----------



## Bikes (Mar 5, 2005)

Nice photos Kampfi!


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Thanks. I'll add some more pics later on.


----------



## rafaella (Jul 20, 2006)

wonderful photos !


----------



## Zim Flyer (Sep 2, 2004)

excellent pics Kampy,

but why no kampy picture


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Who knows what you'd do with a picture of me. hno:


----------



## Gag Halfrunt (Jun 25, 2006)

Excellent photos.

I've been to Bruges a couple of times, and on one occasion I walked down a narrow street lined with step-gabled houses. A door was open, revealing a hall with a tiled floor. It looked just like a scene from an old Dutch painting (Vermeer's _The Little Street_, for instance). I've got a photo...somewhere.


----------



## JOliver (Apr 7, 2006)

Nice shots mate, I only wish they were mostly in colour, b/w look more artistic, of course, but make a place look a bit sad. Absolutely loved the coloured shots!


----------



## de flatneuroot (Sep 11, 2002)

Nice pictures. Brugge is a nice town but i prefer Gent. Brugge is more an open air museum.


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

Great pictures. Really love those night shots!


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Awesome shots!Well done :cheers:


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

Been there and enjoyed it a lot. The most beautiful city in Belgium.


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Some additional pics:


----------



## Josh (May 30, 2004)

Very nice pics! I like the B&W effect.


----------



## Kim André (Oct 16, 2004)

Fantastic pics, Kampflamm! kay: Bruges is a beautiful city indeed. 



Josh said:


> Very nice pics! I like the B&W effect.


Man, it always takes a couple of seconds for me to realize that people don't refer to "Bowers & Wilkins" when they write "B&W"...!  :bash:
Spam (link to B&W).


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Some additional infos about the city :http://www.trabel.com/brugge.htm

Belfry:

The Market square is dominated by the cloth hall and the 83 meter high Belfry tower, one of the symbols of the city. The original cloth hall and tower date from 1240. The first tower, however, was destroyed by fire in 1280. At the time of the fire the four wings of the cloth hall already existed, as well as the two square segments of the belfry. The present octagonal lantern was added to the tower between 1482 en 1486. The wooden spire that crowned the tower was again destroyed by fire in 1493 en 1741.

After the last fire it was never rebuilt. Like in most cities of the Low Countries the belfry tower was the place where the important documents of the city were preserved. At the same time such towers were used as watchtowers. Inside hung bells, each bell having a distinct sound and function (e.g.: bells for danger, bells for important announcements, bells to indicate the time, etc.).

The entire complex still bears witness to the importance of Bruges as a medieval trade center. In the cloth hall, the Flemish cloth which was manufactured in different other cities was sold to the rest of the world. In 1399, for instance, there were 384 sales stands inside the hall.

Nowadays, the belfry tower charms the visitor with the lovely music of a carillion, which consists of 47 bells. Other more recent decorations are the sculpture of the Madonna in renaissance style and the weapon with a Belgian lion.


----------



## Kaplan (Jul 29, 2003)

Such a beautiful place! The pics are perfect!


----------



## matherto (Oct 17, 2005)

I stayed in Bruges a few years back, beautiful place, great canal ride, and chips and mayonnaise!


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Yes, Belgian French Fries are the best. Sad thing that the Americans screwed over the Belgians when they looked for an American name for chips.


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

Kampflamm said:


> Wallonia's not that good though.


How dare you, Liege is the Kyoto of the west.


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

What is Kyoto though (aside from the anagram lover's Tokyo)?


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Geilo pics Kampfy, some Kudos for you  I really enjoyed your tour.

Did you visit some other cities in Flanders/whole Belgium? I've been to Ghent some years ago and thought it was great, it has a catchy medieval atmosphere to it - like Bruges/Brügge.

Btw, you have to visit Neubrandenburg to let show the glitziglamour world of Mecklenburg-Vorpommern! :colgate:


----------



## ZoT (Mar 29, 2007)

Kampflamm said:


> Wallonia's not that good though.


I wouldn't say that! Liège, Doornik, Namur, Dinant, Mons, ...


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Liege? It's perhaps not as bad as its reputation but it's not exactly beautiful either. By and large Flemish cities look better though.


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Don't you know, pump it up!

Do you have some additional ones Kampfi?


----------



## Assemblage23 (Jan 6, 2008)

I wish I had visited Bruges instead of Brussels...too bad for me!


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

> Do you have some additional ones Kampfi?


I might look for some other ones.



> I wish I had visited Bruges instead of Brussels...too bad for me!


It truly is an amazing gem. IMO one of Europe's finest cities with regards to old architecture.


----------



## Audiomuse (Dec 20, 2005)

Best kept secret in Europe for American tourists


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

One of the finest European cities! No doubt...
Nice pics! kay:


----------



## antigoon99 (Oct 7, 2008)

very nices pic's, Bruges is so lovely...:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice pics  Bruges is great!


----------



## Encore (Jul 22, 2005)

Great pictures! A beautiful city and so close from Gent where I live... Just ideal!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

...and the architecture its great!


----------



## WideView (Jun 8, 2008)

I'd like to see this city so much!


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Or you can just buy "In Bruges."


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Superb shots of a beautiful place. The tower on what is presumably the city hall is amazing!


----------



## cna (Oct 28, 2009)

Nice state.


----------



## WideView (Jun 8, 2008)

Kampflamm said:


> Or you can just buy "In Bruges."


Saw it. Twice.
It really convinced me to go there some day! Hope I'll get my chance sometime around Christmas.

Did you take some more pics of Brugge meanwhile? (since you posted them in 2007)


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

WideView said:


> Saw it. Twice.
> It really convinced me to go there some day!


Really!? That boring shithole?


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Bristol Mike said:


> The tower on what is presumably the city hall is amazing!


It's not the town hall, but the belfry or Hall Tower and the old cloth/market hall.


----------



## ReiAyanami (May 14, 2008)

I didn't know Kampflamms migrate over such huge distances. Searching for food or mates, evading predators, it's all nature's way I guess.


----------



## lkm373 (Feb 20, 2009)

Kampflamm, what camera did you use to thake those pics? THey are great quality.


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Used a Panasonic FZ 10.


----------



## bzdura (Nov 14, 2006)

r those ur pictures?
really nice..


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

Great as usual, why do you greyscale so much photos though? Not that they aren't cool or something.


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

bzdura said:


> r those ur pictures?
> really nice..


Yup, all homemade. 



> Great as usual, why do you greyscale so much photos though? Not that they aren't cool or something.


The weather was quite bad so the regular pics looked a bit dull and I felt like they looked better in b/w.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Great photos!


----------

